# Does the glass make a difference



## WellingtonToad (Feb 8, 2014)

Thought I would like to offer an opportunity for everyone to fill in some idle time with a challenge.
My experience says yes it does, but the proof is in what YOU get.

The challenge is when you sit down to a bottle of wine, have a few different glasses in front of you(up to 5). As you drink, use the next glass in the list.

What I am expecting is that you will find a favourite glass. Hopefully, the one you are using.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 8, 2014)

Lot of friends of mine make fun of me because, I hate plastic glasses, forks,knives,spoons,plates and any other eating are drinking utensil.
I take my own glasses, where ever I go, If I know I will be drinking and its a party are gathering where I know there will be plastic.
If I am to be at a construction site all day, I take my glass, and my home made iced tea. If i go fishing, the glass goes with me.
Glass makes a difference....I have tall libby, glasses for everyday.
I have crystal stemware for my wine. I have baccarat crystal cocktail glasses...


----------



## cmason1957 (Feb 8, 2014)

For a long time I didn't think it mattered, but I have changed my mind, somewhat. I was out at a local winery and they were selling Reidel Norton glasses. Supposedly the best for drinking Norton wine. They do make a difference. I have now had several Norton's using them, many of them I did not care for in the past, but now they are quite tasty.


----------



## bkisel (Feb 8, 2014)

For me it is the mostly the size of the glass that matters. I know it is just in my head but I'd rather have 6 ounces of wine in a nearly filled glass than 8 ounces in some big old wine glass that I'm sometimes served with in a restaurant. My wife insists that a wine glass should never be poured full. Nonsense say I!


----------



## cmason1957 (Feb 8, 2014)

I hate to say this and I would never say it anywhere that a wife might hear it (specially mine) but she is right. That air space above the wine is very important to developing the nose of a wine.


----------



## bkisel (Feb 8, 2014)

cmason1957 said:


> I hate to say this and I would never say it anywhere that a wide might hear it (specially mine) but she is right. That air space above the wine is very important to developing the nose of a wine.



Of course she is right, has my wife ever been wrong?





Guess I'm just not the swirl and sniff type wine drinker. Think I'm gonna ask for a wine skin for my 70th BD.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 8, 2014)

some times i just my siphon hose...lol


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 8, 2014)

bkisel said:


> Of course she is right, has my wife ever been wrong?



Mine was wrong once. It was the moment she said "I do." 

If you are reading this, just kiddin', honey!

As for how much to fill a glass, I am just the opposite. I habitually pour only a small amount in the glass, and refill it _frequently_. This makes it much harder to keep track of how much I have had!


----------



## seth8530 (Feb 8, 2014)

I can attest that the glass ware does make a difference. Sometimes it is subtle, for instance: I have a redial scotch snifter, and a more traditional tulip style ones. I would not judge one to be better than the other; however, the reidal glass made the bourbon's campfire flavours come out a lot stronger while the other one emphasized nugant.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 8, 2014)

You guys are TOO funny lol! I tend to use very large tulip shaped glasses that I can get 6 oz in at the half full mark. It should definitely have head space. But then they say you can get just as many different tastes/ aromas from the same wine in different glass styles. I have small crystal glasses that are great for blush wines and larger tulip shaped crystal glasses that are great for big reds and heavier whites like Chardonnay. Champagne flutes for champagne. 

I hate using my small crystal ones for big reds I KNOW I can't get the nose and aroma that should be coming from the particular wines when I put them in those glasses. However when I'm roughing it like camping I have these huge plastic patio wine glasses that I bring with me. Not my fave thing but better than breaking glass.




I have a glass for every occasion but oops! I forgot to include a martini glass! That bowl or cup shaped one 3rd from the right in the front is great for advocaat. The real stuff you eat with a spoon lol the only style I don't own are stemless wine glasses. I love the look but I worry about warming the glass too much with my hands. Does anyone have feedback on the stemless style? Ok I'm off my glass rant lol


----------



## bkisel (Feb 8, 2014)

Wow! That's a lot of different glasses. Reminds me of the time [true story] my wife walked by my arrow bucket and asked... "Do you really need all those arrows?". And I almost blurted out... "Do you really need all those pots and pans?". Thank God that time I had the good sense to keep my mouth shut.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 8, 2014)

Lmao! Darned good thing or you could have gone hungry that night! I also forgot to add one of my loud plastic patio glasses lol! Don't forget those tacky wedding glasses at the back! I haven't seen or touched those for years! Thinking I should get them back out one day and have a special toast on my anniversary with the hubster. That special edition 2000 champagne glass is hollow right to the footed bottom so they look cool with wine in them!


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey I just noticed forgot to include my brandy/cognac glasses lol oh well!


----------



## peaches9324 (Feb 8, 2014)

jamesngalveston said:


> Lot of friends of mine make fun of me because, I hate plastic glasses, forks,knives,spoons,plates and any other eating are drinking utensil.
> I take my own glasses, where ever I go, If I know I will be drinking and its a party are gathering where I know there will be plastic.
> If I am to be at a construction site all day, I take my glass, and my home made iced tea. If i go fishing, the glass goes with me.
> Glass makes a difference....I have tall libby, glasses for everyday.
> I have crystal stemware for my wine. I have baccarat crystal cocktail glasses...


 yep! same here my bo says I just like washing the dishes lol


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 8, 2014)

The glass makes all the difference in the world. Often times when I'm teaching a tasting class I will will give the folks 2-3 samples and have them pick out their favorite. Most of the time they have no problem doing it but everyone has different choices. Unknowingly the only difference in the wines they're tasting is the glass. The same wine in each glass. They are floored and can't believe the difference in aromas between glasses. This is one reason it is vitally important I use all exactly same glasses when I am working on blends.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 8, 2014)

Would love more info on that that's very interesting and is logical obviously on the blending topic for wines. Especially as a commercial wine maker who does tasting at their venues or on premises- you should be serving the wine in an appropriate glass for the particular wine being served to showcase it in the best way possible. But that said I appreciate so many styles of wines because my senses say I do! Not because I'm a wine snob or anything. Cuz I don't care where it comes from - as long as it tastes good. And that's why I like fruit wines as well  Nothing like enjoying your fruit from the glass lol

To finish my thought, just have your wine in an appropriate glass and you should get more out of the overall experience even as a novice wine drinker because your senses don't lie to you.


----------



## peaches9324 (Feb 8, 2014)

ckvchestnut said:


> Would love more info on that that's very interesting and is logical obviously on the blending topic for wines. Especially as a commercial wine maker who does tasting at their venues or on premises- you should be serving the wine in an appropriate glass for the particular wine being served to showcase it in the best way possible. But that said I appreciate so many styles of wines because my senses say I do! Not because I'm a wine snob or anything. Cuz I don't care where it comes from - as long as it tastes good. And that's why I like fruit wines as well  Nothing like enjoying your fruit from the glass lol


 
yes Carolyn all glasses have their own reason for their shape and size fi: brandy sniffer is made to enjoy the aroma and a champagne flute is made to maintain the bubbles as long as possible if you were to put champagne in a regular glass you would end with a flat champagne Ive been called a snob


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 8, 2014)

Yup I was aware of those facts purely from experience lol


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 8, 2014)

Actually was going to point out the same info on the champagne but got lazy and maybe ppl already know. That's why I like mine that are hollow to the foot - keeps the beautiful bubbly body right until the last drop ;-)


----------



## dlriggins (Feb 8, 2014)

This thread made me laugh when I came across it. About 3 months ago a friend of mine asked me for some wine and after telling him to just buy the stuff and I would make him about 3 gal. long story short He wanted to try a sample and told me to just siphon some into a plastic cup. I called him an uncultured red neck (not that I am far off of that mark) and told him that if he was going to drink any of my wine that he was going to use a wine glass.
and yes a glass does make a difference in the perceived taste, as the smell of a wine will affect what you think you taste. It is the same reason people go out of their way not to set too close to the restroom at a fine dining establishment.


----------



## Enologo (Feb 9, 2014)

This is a great thread. Is there anywhere that shows the proper glasses matched to their respective wines??


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 9, 2014)

I thought this was interesting too. I did read something online awhile back on that. I'm sure if we googled or, we could get a link to post here.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 9, 2014)

A quick search brought me to this site: http://winefolly.com/tutorial/types-of-wine-glasses/


----------



## seth8530 (Feb 9, 2014)

If you want some videos which demonstrate the difference between the glassware used try youtubing some of the riedal tasting videos. They are meant to sell a product, but their is truth in what they do.


----------



## WellingtonToad (Feb 9, 2014)

Seth,

A good thought, I had a look and thought this guy was doing what I wanted to get across in the beginning. The interesting part for me is that he had the same excitement that I had when I tried.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=886KA1jLal4[/ame]

James,
I thought I had been low when I was drinking from my wine making jug. You win. LOL


----------



## seth8530 (Feb 9, 2014)

Looks like a nice video, I might give it a watch later tonight.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 10, 2014)

I definitely have to say that the glass matters and I have my preference on the type of glass I like....

*Must be smooth and clear:* This is so that I can enjoy the simple sight of the wine, check for legs, check color, and marvel in the clarity of the wine. Although it looks pretty, cut-glass or frosted glass obscures all of this enjoyment.


*Must be "over-sized" (say a 12 oz capacity) and of a certain shape: * I have to admit, I am a swirler. I like to swirl my wine and then inhale to enjoy the aromas. For me, this is an important part of the experience. Swirling also allows me to airate the wine to suit my tastes and (at times) softens the wine a bit and really allows the flavor to come through. 

I like an over-sized glass (filled only 1/3 full) so that there is plenty of space for the aromas to gather. 

As far as size and shape, My preference is much like a brandy snifter, rather bulbous and large. 


*Must have a stem:* A trend these days is for the "stemless" wine glasses. I actually had gotten some as a gift one Christmas. They are still in the box. 

Without a stem, the wine glass will gather fingerprints. I hate this as I really love a sparkling clean wine glass. I am a bit nuts on this point. I hand wash all of my glasses. The reason is simple.. Have you ever had a glass of white wine that was so clear that you would swear it emitted light? Well, I have and marvel at the sight of it. Fingerprints inhibit this. Also, holding the wine glass by the bulb tends to warm the wine.


Ok, Much like Felix Unger I am a bit of a retentive freak when it comes to my wine glasses. I do, though, have a "one glass fits all" approach. I have not gotten into the very specific shapes of glasses for each particular varietal, but simply use the above described glass for all wines.


----------



## wineforfun (Feb 10, 2014)

Wow, now you all have sparked my curiousity..............I think. I just grab a wine glass, not particular as I have many from the many wineries we have visited locally. I usually use the same little 8oz'er as I am a creature of habit and well, it is cool looking.
Never thought about how the glass, style, type, etc. affected the wine. 
For the most part, I figure after the first couple of glasses I am getting "happy" so it really doesn't matter for glasses 3, 4 or 5.


----------

